# Column Viv



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

So I haven't posted in a VERY long time, but I've been around for the past month or so reading through posts and looking at pictures. I finally got around to taking some pictures of my 47 gallon column viv and here they are.. I appreciate any feedback, especially because its still a work in progress (specifically the floor of the tank). The pics aren't the best quality btw.


Close up from the front. You can't really tell from the picture, but there is like a deep valley in the center and a waterfall in the upper right hand corner with a pond in the front.











I really like how it looks from far away because all of the green kind of blends together and creates that heavy jungle look. 










Two more front shots..



















Close up of the water feature. It kind of pours down the crevices in the wood all the way until it reaches the front of the tank.










Front water part surrounded by "boulders" that you can't see in the pic.










Some plants up at the top..










And thats all for now! thankss


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

NICE!

Wots in 'it?


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks! Nothing as of now.. I'm not really sure what I want in there yet lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks really nice, at first it looked like a cylinder tank.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Very Nice!! I have the perfect pair of christos for it! 

Some little pair would be awesome in there! I wish I could plant a tank like that! 

Great Job!!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great job, looks fantastic!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

*bows* By far one awesome looking tank!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

thank you all very much! so what do you guys thing i should put in there?


----------



## super7 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think vents, any morph would be pretty sweet.
What lights are you using and what are the dimesnions? 
I am liking your viv too, very nice layout.

thanks for sharing,
Super7


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks awesome..I really like it.Whatever you decide to put in there is going to love it.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks! the dimensions are 20x18x30 and the lights are just 3 florescent bulbs in lamps. They light it well with out raising the temperature too much, and are also really inexpensive to replace.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude this is one of the nicest tanks Ive seen.

I love the heavy jungle look, and thats what I'm striving for in my tank.

Welldone man

Richie


----------



## super7 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the reply,
Super7


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank!! Your home looks very nice as well. That tank needs to go in the entry way so everyone will be able to see it when they come in.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks! Right now its currently in my bedroom, and I'm thinking its too heavy to move anywhere, especially down stairs lol. Although that would be pretty cool


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

It looks great, WELL DONE!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Alright soo a little update on this one.. Im looking for some input for a possible redo on this tank. To me it feels a little clustered and I really hate the fact that there is very little visible floor space, most of it is blocked off  


















Basically the only visible floor space.. 










The only thing kind of convincing me not to completely redo it would be all of the growth. I'd really hate to interrupt all of the root systems that have developed.. 










The broms and everything seem to be thriving and I'm a little afraid if i switch things around it could mess things up a bit. 









If I did redo it I'm thinking i would probably have like 8+ inches of water at the bottom and add to the background to create levels and floorspace on top of the water. I'm into the whole paludarium idea but at the same time I'd really love to still have a decent amount of floor space where plants could easily grow. Any ideas anybody??


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

ooh and sorry about the bad pic quality, they were taken with my phone really quick haha


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Why redo it? It's finally getting broken in!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

some arboreal thumbs would really love it! Why change anything?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Sometimes a good hedging is in order on the ficus. My wife used to butcher her auratus tank once in a while. Couple weeks and it looked better than before. 
You could try something like that out and if you still want to redo you can.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> some arboreal thumbs would really love it! Why change anything?


I was going to say the same thing, some Vanzo's would do great in there, they are rarey if ever on the ground.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great but I know what you mean about getting overcrowded, I have the same "problem" with my Anole's vivarium. It looks like a overgrown jungle in a box. I think the answer we are both seeking is to use smaller leaved plants. My fern has "only" 12" leaves but in a 24" tall viv it seems to throw the scenes scale off. I actually think replanting is the fun part!

Are you just using 3x 26 watt twisty bulbs? I'm surprised how well they light that deep of an enclosure!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks to everyone for all of the input and feedback! I think I am probably just going to end up trimming and possibly just moving a couple of broms around. I think I'm also just going to drain the bottom out and add more plants to the floor. Ill post pictures afterwardss. I'm not really familiar with the vanzo's but ive really been liking the varaderos lately.. may have to get a colony of them 

*Swords*: I know exactly what u mean about the planting being the fun part haha I always end up getting bored with tanks and to replant it is basically like reconstructing a whole new viv. And yup, the 3 twisty bulbs are the only lights on it. They work really great I just don't really like how the lamps look on top of the tank.. it makes the idea of having some kind of hood over it a little impossible


----------

